# Tiny white spots... frogs back



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

I looked in frogs tank today and noticed tiny white spots on frogs back like pin point dots. What is this? should I be worried? the look like they are moving ever so slightly.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Do they come off easily if you mist the frogs with a spray bottle? Do the white specks appear to "jump" if you spray them or blow on them? If so, maybe they are just some springtails?
Bryan


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They could also be mites. Do they seem to be bothering your frogs?


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

haven't noticed.. i JUST noticed them when i posted this... they did not seem to go away when misted.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Did you recently feed them and maybe they got some dust on their backs?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Are the leucs your only frogs? Perhaps this is linked to the other that recently died???


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

WendySHall said:


> Are the leucs your only frogs? Perhaps this is linked to the other that recently died???


That's what I was wondering too, Wendy. My male Lorenzo was acting weird; climbing the walls and not eating. Of course I frantically sent an email to Bill Schwinn while I freaked out. He wondered if it was biting mites. Said he'd seen that before with frogs of his. I set up a new fresh tank for my Lorenzo, with all fresh innards, and now he's fine again. I did see mites in his old tank. 

I dunno. It was a first for me but maybe something to consider.

Gecko, do your frogs have water to soak in? If not, and they do have something on them, they might appreciate a way to wash it off.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, that's horrible! Do you know how they happen to get into a tank? Plants maybe???


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I moved his favorite wood over with him when I made his new tank, after his mate died. When he recently started acting weird, and, Bill suggested mites as the problem, I put him in the new tank with all new stuff and I boiled his favorite wood for hours before putting it in with him. He was great for a few weeks and then he started acting strangely again. I got up close to that wood and saw mites on it! I'd been trying to be very careful when feeding him to use only the freshest cultures and to not tap any supplement in with his flies, in case mites had been on the flies and got knocked off into the supplement. I don't know if the mites survived the boiling or if I re-mited him with the flies...

Soooo, anyway, to make a short story long, I took that wood out and tossed it. He immediately went back to normal.

Acutally, I've been wondering if that was what stressed out the female initially. I hope not because that is something I could have fixed


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Omg...I never even thought about "biting" mites in the fly cultures...eek! And I've been using "found" wood here and there. I had no idea there was even any such thing as biting mites. You always hear not to worry about them because the frogs will eat them...not the other way around! Wow! 

You can't fix something that you don't know about...and you went above and beyond on that one. Don't beat yourself up. At least you learned about the biting mites (and a lot more)...and that might help your frogs and who-knows-who-elses frogs in the future. (Maybe even op???)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I also have crickets and they seem to get mite-y. Maybe they came from there? I dunno. The ones on the wood were so tiny I could barely see them. I looked for a long time before I could verify that there was something there and it was moving. But, then, the eyeballs aren't what they used to be 

Oh! I also had mites in my bean beetles and they seemed to be killing the culture! I wonder if it was those mites. Someone else on here posted about mites killing their bean beetles too. They thought the mights were predating on the bean beetles. I'll see if I can find it.

eta: Here's the thread about the bean beetles: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/90099-something-killing-my-bean-beetles.html


----------

